# Lowered but not low enough



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i just put on some new parts... Kyb gr-2's with ebay coilovers (i know what u all think about the setup and i know its now the best). the bumpstops are cut in half and i can still stick 2-2 1/2 fingers in there... i have 16's with 205 40 series tires... will Tein or ground control camber plates give me an extra drop? if i had b13 front struts would it be tucked/no gap?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NW200sx said:


> i just put on some new parts... Kyb gr-2's with ebay coilovers (i know what u all think about the setup and i know its now the best). the bumpstops are cut in half and i can still stick 2-2 1/2 fingers in there... i have 16's with 205 40 series tires... will Tein or ground control camber plates give me an extra drop? if i had b13 front struts would it be tucked/no gap?


that is the worst combo you could have. the gr2's are direct replacements and i wont even get started on the ebcay coilovers, but ill put this in the right section, i let the suspension guys help you.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

please dont flame me on my suspension combo cuz i know its not good but i *really dont care* what anyone thinks... i just want my ride low


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

if you read the stickys then you would know that you cant "slam" your car to the ground. We have no suspension travel.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

NW200sx said:


> please dont flame me on my suspension combo cuz i know its not good but i *really dont care* what anyone thinks... i just want my ride low


You WILL care after an emergency maneuver. It will suck to lose control of your car and not be able to turn it correctly.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buy some real coilvers and then figure out how to fix the rest of the suspension problems.

you know the ebay sleeves are crap and since they're not low enough for your ricer tastes, then you're going to have to buy better parts.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NW200sx said:


> please dont flame me on my suspension combo cuz i know its not good but i *really dont care* what anyone thinks... i just want my ride low


You do realize those GR2's won't last 6 months lowered like that..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm tired of my username said:


> if you read the stickys then you would know that you cant "slam" your car to the ground. We have no suspension travel.


None absolutly ZERO... it's an accident waiting to happen..


There are ways to do it correctly... before you do your next mod do a little research and you'll save money in the long run..


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

He already stated that he does not need to be flamed for an impractical, unsafe setup that might injure him or someone else. He doesn't want to read the stickies at the top of the page that explain why what he wants to do is dangerous with our cars. As long as he looks cool, its all good. I hope no one gets hurt by your downgraded suspension (yes, its a step down from stock).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> (yes, its a step down from stock).


 but it looks nice.


kid, you can really fix it as combanation is just horrible. Even if you bought the camber plate, that wouldnt garentee you to be able to fix the problem. There are proper ways to do something. we aren't tryin to put you down, but all the cheapest parts wont help.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

well its lowered now with half of the bumpstop cut and its not really that bad to me... its almost the same as sprint springs with stock shocks... i am saving my money for tein basics in the mean time... i've just been sitting way to tall for too long now, i just had to do it... i hate seeing so much wheel gap


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

NW200sx said:


> well its lowered now with half of the bumpstop cut and its not really that bad to me... its almost the same as sprint springs with stock shocks... i am saving my money for tein basics in the mean time... i've just been sitting way to tall for too long now, i just had to do it... i hate seeing so much wheel gap


kid, if the tein basics are too much for you. You can always go for the AGX/Ground control setup. That is a good setup but you can always try the hyper springs or whatever. We are not flaming you BUT the gr2 were a bad idea. If anything you could have stayed with stock and cut the bumpstops. Just giving you my opinion, anyways car looks nice and take it easy on the street. Hate to see a nice car (along w/ the driver) trashed.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Is it just me or is his car low enough?


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i was really wanting to get the gc and agx combo but that right there is out of my budget... 300+ for gc's and 300+ for the agx's... and for the springs, there are none that offer the drop i need, i mean i have sprint's that have a 2 inch drop and it was still sitting really high... but sooner or later i am goin with tein, but for now im happy w my ride.. for once


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NW200sx said:


> i was really wanting to get the gc and agx combo but that right there is out of my budget... 300+ for gc's and 300+ for the agx's... and for the springs, there are none that offer the drop i need, i mean i have sprint's that have a 2 inch drop and it was still sitting really high... but sooner or later i am goin with tein, but for now im happy w my ride.. for once


Eibach ERS springs come with GC's.. You might also look to see if Motivational Engineering has any more rear mount group deals... ( see group deals section) Act fast, they have been on the verge of discontinuing them for a while now...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dude, you do realize there is a point of too low... hell your car is lower than it should be. Unless you get the shortened struts, your car will handle like shit if its lower than 1.5" maybe 2" with coilovers. The only way to run it lower is if you get the shorten strut combo with the eibach ERS. Things shouldn't always be based on looks. You bumpers are about to hit the ground as it is. Get soem se-r skirts and it will look a lot better.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NW200sx said:


> i was really wanting to get the gc and agx combo but that right there is out of my budget... 300+ for gc's and 300+ for the agx's... and for the springs, there are none that offer the drop i need, i mean i have sprint's that have a 2 inch drop and it was still sitting really high... but sooner or later i am goin with tein, but for now im happy w my ride.. for once


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

ReVerm said:


>


what is that supposed to mean ^^^^??????


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

if you are really going for the ghetto ricer look, you could copy the setup that i had on my 93 E (when i didn't know anything about ride height vs. safety and comfort). i had stock struts, and bought Eibach Pro-Kits. a couple of hours in my buddy's drive way with a hand grinder and i cut 1 1/2 off the front and 2 off the rear. the belly of the beast was about 2" off the ground, and i bounced like a bitch over manhole covers. i learned my lesson by catching my oil pan on some railroad tracks and ripping the thing off. it's amazing the way that breaking shit will teach us the simple lessons. good luck!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NW200sx said:


> what is that supposed to mean ^^^^??????


its some dumb jersery joke that no one understands.


----------

